# Using the Previous button to apply settings, how to control what it does



## hotrod4x5 (Jul 3, 2013)

Ok, so I am editing my first wedding on LR 4, I came from Capture One.   Anyway, I like the previous button, but I have run into a problem.  On one image, I remove a small blemish on a face with the spot removal tool.  When I go to the next image, shot in the same light, I want to be able to use the previous button, but it copies the spot removal as well, and of course, it is in the wrong place.

How can I tell LR to only copy the settings I choose with the previous button?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

Can't be done using the Previous button, I don't think. Copy settings (Ctrl+Shift+C) will let you select which settings you want to include/exclude, then Paste settings (Ctrl+Shift+V) will paste them to any selected image.


----------



## Bruce J (Jul 3, 2013)

Or, use the previous button, then open the spot removal tool and hit the reset button.


----------



## hotrod4x5 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks, I had forgot about the copy and paste buttons because I had that pane closed.


----------



## Nicky H (Oct 29, 2013)

I have a bug with the Previous button... editing images this evening and Previous applies edits from last image but flips them - eg, exposure adjustment brush +60 sweeping around a child's feet (high-key white vinyl) and a few spot removals on a few bits fallen from bare feet, all in the bottom third of the frame applied flipped to the top of the frame on the next image! Have I found a new bug?? It has only started happening this evening after about 30 or so images this session. Weird... Comments?? Previous button now pointless...
Nicky


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 31, 2013)

Weird indeed Nicky.

Might you have used Photo menu > Flip Horizontal or Flip Vertical?

Are you still on 3.5?


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Oct 31, 2013)

Rather than copy/paste, you might find Sync more natural.   You select the previous image in Library, then select as many other photos as you like, and sync.  You get a dialog of what settings to synch.   It is also "sticky" in that it defaults to whatever you sync'd last time.   I often then follow that with a Library/build 1-1 previews while they are still selected.


----------



## Nicky H (Nov 1, 2013)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Weird indeed Nicky.
> 
> Might you have used Photo menu > Flip Horizontal or Flip Vertical?
> 
> Are you still on 3.5?



No, I don't think I've ever used flip in Lr, only in Ps. And I'm on 5.2, I thought the Previous button was recent, so not present in 3.5?


----------



## Nicky H (Nov 1, 2013)

Ferguson said:


> Rather than copy/paste, you might find Sync more natural.   You select the previous image in Library, then select as many other photos as you like, and sync.  You get a dialog of what settings to synch.   It is also "sticky" in that it defaults to whatever you sync'd last time.   I often then follow that with a Library/build 1-1 previews while they are still selected.



I used to use Synch a lot because you can be specific about what to apply from one image to another, but Previous came along and was pretty useful until it started applying brush strokes and spot removal upside-down!!

Nicky


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 1, 2013)

Nicky H said:


> I thought the Previous button was recent, so not present in 3.5?



No, the "Previous" button has been in all LR versions going back at least to LR2. Can't say about LR1, I don't have that installed.....

P.S. Would you mind updating your profile? Thanks.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 2, 2013)

I only asked about 3.5 because that's what's listed in your profile, don't worry. Yes, I think it was in Lr1 too. 

Maybe a preference reset it worth a shot. http://www.lightroomqueen.com/commu...(or-Trashing-)-the-Lightroom-Preferences-file


----------



## Nicky H (Nov 2, 2013)

Jim Wilde said:


> No, the "Previous" button has been in all LR versions going back at least to LR2. Can't say about LR1, I don't have that installed.....
> 
> P.S. Would you mind updating your profile? Thanks.



Ooops! yeh no worries - don't come on here very often!


----------



## Nicky H (Nov 2, 2013)

Victoria Bampton said:


> I only asked about 3.5 because that's what's listed in your profile, don't worry. Yes, I think it was in Lr1 too.
> 
> Maybe a preference reset it worth a shot. http://www.lightroomqueen.com/commu...(or-Trashing-)-the-Lightroom-Preferences-file



Thank you - I will look into that at some point when I have some spare capacity! Concentration very limited at the mo, too much going on! Roll on Dec when I can hibernate for a bit...!!

Thank you :0)
Nicky


----------

